# Gulp Alive



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Leaks?


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm not sure how that happened, but was just typing away and then realized that I was posing under Lane's screen name, tried to delete, but of course couldn't.

What I was trying to say was, I know that anyone who has used the Berkley Gulp Alive has had problems with the bucket; either tipping over or leaking the juice all over everything - well, I recommend transferring the contents of the bucket to a recycled plastic maonaise or peanut butter jar with a plastic screw-on lid. The only draw back is that you will have to use pliers or chopsticks to retrieve the baits from the bottom. But there is absolutely no leakage.

I'm in search of the perfect container - plastic with screw-on lid that will sit in my cup holder. Let me know if you have suggestions.


----------



## lopcalvin (Sep 30, 2007)

Mine leaks too. I'm very disappointed in that. The seal around the bucket is not perfect. If the bucket tilts to the side, or heaven forbid upside down, it will leak. You can tell Berkley already knows this because there is 2 seals - one inside the lid and the original one that covered the bucket. I've had to resort to putting the bucket inside of another container (like a small box or something) and pack stuff around the side of it so it will not tip over and leak. I hope everybody gives bad reviews on their container in hopes that Berkley will fix the problem. If I buy another bucket I will probably try your tip with a mayonaise or pickle jar.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

The worst thing is if the bucket leaks while being stored in your tackle bag then drips into your boat. Once that "Gulp Crack" dries it is really, really funky. My tackle bag still stinks!

I contacted Berkley about my experience and they said to return the defective product to them and they'd replace it - really a lame answer since EVERY tub leaks which would mean that I'd have to send every tub back.

I asked them to package it like "pills" - you know, in those blister packs. That would be cool, you could pop out a shrimp, hook it up, and go. The only problem is that some people like to reuse their shrimps; mine are usually trashed once I get done with them so I rarely reuse.

Just my $0.02!


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

mine too. I quit buying them, but the packs will leak a little also. I end up putting all mine in real Ziplocks. You would think for 20.00 they could makea container that is water tight. Total BS


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

A 12 oz peanut butter jar would work good and small enough to fit in your cup holder.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Wouldn't one of the small rubbermaid containers with the seal work too? Wouldn't fit in the cup holder though.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

i wonder how much shipping cost would be. Humm. if a dollar or so, and they replace the bucket (a $19.00) it would be almost like a free bucket each time. Gosh, which I didn't throw away those buckets. I like free stuff.


----------



## like2spd (Nov 7, 2007)

Any reserves using a glass jar like a mason jar or jam/jelly jar? small enough for cupholder.....


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

Fish d.o.a and you will solve your problem.oke


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

i wanted to try "alive" but i think i'll hold back for a while


----------



## Bduv (Nov 20, 2007)

I use one of my kids sippy cup/squirt bottles. I fish from a yak and space is important. The bottle fits nicely in my cup holder and stays out of the way. You have to use pliers to get the last few out, but it doesnt leak.

You may want to try the SLURP by Bass Assassin. You get 8 to a pack for around $4. They dont dry up and latelythey have worked as well as GULP.

Bryan


----------



## jj (Dec 17, 2007)

It helps if instead of pulling of the entire seal just cut a big slit in the middle and reach in for the bait. Having the seal around the edges helps the lid seal. Personally I put mine in a plastic peanut butter jar.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

I didnt think about just cutting a slit in the middle of the seal..good idea...I'll do that from now on. I, just like a lot of other people, had all the juice leak out of my first tub all into my boat. I found them on sale and stocked up. I still have 4 of the $20 jars and 1 $40. They work great i just havent been fishing since hunting season started. Maybe during this christmas break I'll get out.


----------

